# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  تخصيص ميزانية أكبر للشرطة النرويجية قبل زيارة أوباما  - د. ب. أ.

## ادارة المنتدى

وافقت الحكومة النرويجية على صرف ميزانية أكبر للإجراءات الأمنية بمناسبة زيارة الرئيس الاميركي باراك أوباما لأوسلو الشهر المقبل لتسلم جائزة نوبل للسلام الفائز بها.

أكثر...

----------

